# My Contributions



## Shivond

Hi all, 

This is my first time in this forum and I am glad to share my experiences towards building a successful marriage. 

My name is Shivon and I am married for 14 years now. I have 2 wonderful kids whom i love dearly, age 9 and 7. My husband and I have been conducting private marriage counselling for a year or two now and our passion is to help build broken marriages. 

I stronly belief that the no. 1 key component to a successful marriage is Communication. 

A conversation in marriage is important because it gives both of you connection. It also gives a better comprehension of one another. If there are problems arising, it will give you the early stage to discuss and explore solutions.

Might I suggest you give time to your spouse at least once a week (Preferably more) to just spend the day / night together to talk. 

My husband and I makes full use of our Friday evenings to catch up and share experiences of the week be it sad or enjoyable. We have dinner and just chat away. 

We also created a blog to share insights on marriages together. 

I am not sure if I can list it down. It is Love Thy Spouse (Our very first project) 

Well, I just want to say it is such an honor to contribute my 2 cents worth and to even help out in any small way. 

Thank you and may you have an enjoyable weekend with your spouse. 

Take care

Shivon David


----------



## Andrea

thank you for sharing!


----------



## Green-Moo

I couldn't agree with you more, communication is key.sometimes it is hard to find time to communicate when there is so much going on in our loves with families and jobs, but it worth taking time out.


----------



## Liza

Communication is key and that's what a lot of marriages lack including mine. Both parties have to be willing to work on it.


----------



## jennyc

I completely agree....its the most essential ingredient in a successful relationship


----------



## kiran23

you BOTH ARE LUCKY pair.....


----------

